# Staple gun for FRAMES



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

I am looking to buy a 3/8 crown stapler that takes 1-1/2 staples for my frames. I like the assembled frames from Mann Lake and the staple size seems to be perfect, the freight is the killer on buying assembled for me, so we will have lots of stapling to do this winter and I want to try a new size rather than 1/4 crown which I seem to get a lot of blow outs because of the way I like to staple, with the new size I don't need as many staples giving me less chances of dealing with a blow out or a staple going into the darn cutout where the foundation goes in.

I would like something light and good quality, I saw the one Mann Lake sells and used the model/brand but I am open to suggestions. I will be going through 35000 staples for frames this winter and would prefer to get through it without having many problems. 

Thanks


----------



## larryh (Jul 28, 2014)

I haven't looked at staplers in a long while but in general, Max are probably the best air nailers being made these days. I wouldn't hesitate to go with Senco or Hitachi either. I would look at look at each one and see how they feel.


----------



## beefarmer (May 2, 2010)

I have a dewalt like it very well, wasn't real expensive


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I like the Rigid staple gun. I have 2 of them bought them refurbished and have had no issues with them.


----------



## MT204 (May 12, 2011)

Hitachi N5008AC2 The only medium crown stapler I sell.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

MT204 said:


> Hitachi N5008AC2 The only medium crown stapler I sell.


That is an awesome stapler but it is 7/16 kind of wide for frames unless you are good at it. I Miss with it to much. I use for my Boxes and lids (Edge). The Rigid R150FSE 18 gauge for frames with 1-2 staples on top and one underneath to lock it. The underneath is the most important one. My son one summer refused to do that one and I curse him now 5 years later when I pop a top-bar off when checking them. That lock is the most important staple. I bought a ryobi battery stapler to fix them in the field when I find them.


----------



## MT204 (May 12, 2011)

The original post mentioned 3/8" stapler. 
I assumed that they were talking "medium" crown stapler which is either a 7/16" or 1/2" depending on the brand.


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

i'm coming up on 5000 staples with my harbor freight one. at 32 bucks its right for me. if I was doing 5000 frames i'd get an expensive one. seems the more I use it the less jams I have. most are my fault double taps.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

kaizen said:


> i'm coming up on 5000 staples with my harbor freight one. at 32 bucks its right for me. if I was doing 5000 frames i'd get an expensive one. seems the more I use it the less jams I have. most are my fault double taps.


I got to second this one! staples cost more than the gun, I put together 200 frames in an afternoon, switched up to larger and did boxes. Word to the wise on the HF tools: take it home and beat is some. They typically work decent or fail on the first hour, do not sit on the tool-try it out and take it back for replacement if it fails.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Harbor freight. Low cost and available right off the shelf during store hours.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I bought a couple HF guns and they were horrible at scale. For a few frames maybe. I do buy the staples since they are cheap. The staple quality has gotten better and don't jam as much.


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

I think what OP is referring to is a 3/8" Crown Stapler. 3/8" staples are what come on the bottoms of Mann Lake frames and the stapler is for sale on the Mann Lake site for $359 under "Air Stapler" which is a Senco SLS20XP-M (SLS20XP-L uses 1/4" narrow crown staples) Senco also makes one other 3/8" stapler the SLS25XP-M which I have. The only difference I see is the SLS20XP weighs 2.5lbs. and shoots fine and medium wire staples and the SLS25XP weighs 2.67lbs. and only shoots medium wire staples. They both go for about $200 new at CPO Outlet and others. I got mine refurbed for $139 at CPO and it's like new, but they are currently out of stock.


----------



## costigaj (Oct 28, 2015)

If it wasn't 35000 staples in a short period of time, I'd say Harbor Freight as well. For light duty, they can't be beat. Any of the big names should be good


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

dynemd said:


> I think what OP is referring to is a 3/8" Crown Stapler. 3/8" staples are what come on the bottoms of Mann Lake frames and the stapler is for sale on the Mann Lake site for $359 under "Air Stapler" which is a Senco SLS20XP-M (SLS20XP-L uses 1/4" narrow crown staples) Senco also makes one other 3/8" stapler the SLS25XP-M which I have. The only difference I see is the SLS20XP weighs 2.5lbs. and shoots fine and medium wire staples and the SLS25XP weighs 2.67lbs. and only shoots medium wire staples. They both go for about $200 new at CPO Outlet and others. I got mine refurbed for $139 at CPO and it's like new, but they are currently out of stock.


Yes a *3/8" crown* just like the one Mann Lake sells.


----------



## Charlestonbee (Mar 26, 2015)

I know you said you were looking for a stapler. I bought a battery powered Ryobi brad nailer from Home Depot. Best thing I ever did. I can now nail frames together on my coffee table while I sit on my couch and watch football. It is hot in my garage and shed. I'll be putting together over 1000 frames this winter.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Charlestonbee said:


> I know you said you were looking for a stapler. I bought a battery powered Ryobi brad nailer from Home Depot. Best thing I ever did. I can now nail frames together on my coffee table while I sit on my couch and watch football. It is hot in my garage and shed. I'll be putting together over 1000 frames this winter.


I Have a ryobi battery stapler way to slow. But, if I were to be doing any amount of frames you need an air nailer. I would add a air hose in the kitchen in that case.


----------



## Charlestonbee (Mar 26, 2015)

Yeah I've never used the battery stapler. The nailer is not too slow. I setup like ten top bars put glue on them stick sidebars on and glue the bottoms. Insert acorn foundation put on bottom bar shoot two nails in each side flip over and nail from top. I can shoot a whole frame as fast as I can pull the trigger


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

I use a Porter Cable 18 gauge stapler- it works great, never had an issue with it.


----------



## GoodyFarms (Jul 10, 2016)

If you're getting a lot of blow outs, you could consider adding a bubble level to the back of your narrow crown stapler. Example link.

It works great and in a day of 400-500 frames I might only get 1 blowout, but usually none. Just stick it to the back.


----------



## GoodyFarms (Jul 10, 2016)

To answer your original question: 

Senco SLS25XP-M 820107N is the only 3/8" crown stapler that I know of. Perhaps others know more. 

https://www.amazon.com/Senco-SLS25X...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00137O40Q


----------



## M.Clarke (Oct 9, 2016)

I have both a Rigid (refurb) and a Dewalt (new). i really prefer using the Rigid so much, that the Dewalt only get used i'm getting help to do frames and well even then, i still use the Rigid


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Ask your compadre Ian. He posted a similar staple size here: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?331066-Building-frames


----------

